# Writing college paper on Responsible GSD breeding



## Shedevilx15 (Aug 6, 2011)

Hey!
I'm currently attending UNH (University of New Hampshire) to get my Associates Degree in Small Animal Care. I plan to breed GSD's eventually & for my Animal Science class research paper I'm choosing to write it on Responsible breeding practices of German Shepherd breeders. I'm really looking to ask a few questions to at least one person that has been breeding for many years, knows the breed inside and out and is very confident in their breeding stock/puppies produced. I really want people that are very responsible, do OFA testing on their breeding stock, etc.

Some of the questions I have are.

How long have you been breeding GSD's?

Do you breed for conformation (show) or Working lines, and why?

Are most of the puppies you sell to pet/companion homes or show/working homes?

Did you start up on your own or did you have a mentor?

What are some of the most common problems with this breed? (I know some are hip and elbow dysplasia)

If someone was looking to buy a GSD puppy, what are some of the things that they should look for to help determine good breeder VS a not so good breeder, etc.

If anyone has time to answer any of these questions or help me with this, I'll need to use you as a reference, but I will be happy to provide a link in my presentation to your kennel and talk a little bit about why you are a good responsible breeder.

Thank you!


----------

